# Setting up to handle tract homes



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Since leaving commercial work and going into business for myself Ive been almost exclusively doing service work and small jobs with the occasional room additions and remodel work getting more and more. Now Ive got a small builder who wants to see if I would like to start doing new tract homes. Were not talking subdivisions and neighborhoods, more like a small ranch home here and there. From what I understand they are a small outfit.

Im looking for any advice here as far as gearing up to handle new homes on a semi-regular basis. Im sure service work and small jobs will still be 90% of my work, so I doubt I really need to "set up" to handle this stuff, and I already have most of the tools (I think...?) that I would need to start shuffling jobs out quick. But I'd like to get some advice on what everyone else is doing from whoever is in the new resi dept.

1. Do I need to stock anything out of the ordinary that would'nt be on a service van already?
2. Any different tools that I might need to invest in? I dont have a hole hawg, but I have a good tough corded right-angle drill that I think could handle the rough-ins, at least to start off with.
3. Any business advice? (Im all ears)
4. Any good time or money saving tips? I notice most new resi guys use ground crimps instead of wire nuts (personally I love the green wire nuts but I imaginee the crimps are a lot cheaper).
5. Any good techniques?

Thanks.


----------



## johnnyontheside (Aug 30, 2010)

Hire someone who knows new residential. I started commercial
then done a little residential. I thought I knew a little about it until I worked beside a guy who wired houses everyday.


----------



## backstay (Feb 3, 2011)

If you can believe some on here, you will have to rough them, in 16 man hours with the service included. I wouldn't get in the hassle of a house for that kind of money. You will need 1000 foot spools on nm(if you use nm there) and stands for the spools. I like these and have 3.









http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/6/Rack-A-Tiers-Wire-Dispenser


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

Figure out the materials you will use and buy case lots.

Hire some young helpers who work quick!


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Be prepared to loose part of the 90% of your service business.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> Be prepared to loose part of the 90% of your service business.


 .....I'll bite, go ahead and explain.


----------



## rexowner (Apr 12, 2008)

x2 on the 1000 foot spools. 

Same company has this stand with wheels, which is
easier to move around and store if you are just using it for Romex
or other buliky spools like co-ax. Not quite as flexible for other uses.
I use both.










http://www.rack-a-tiers.com/product/39/E-Z-Roll


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> .....I'll bite, go ahead and explain.


 You step into a house on monday at 7 AM insulators will be there on Wed. sheetrock on Thursday. At ten oclock monday you get a service call 30 minutes away So now you are looking at 1 PM before you will be back then another call someone needs you tommorrow morning for a two hour job. Your builder is not going to hold up other trades because of you he needs the work done so he can get paid . As a one man shop you have alot of flexability just doing service and small stuff but when you get into larger builds then your time is not as flexible and you find yourself having to choose between getting the house wired for the next trade to start or go hang grannys ceiling fan. The alternative is to start working 16 hour days.


----------



## captkirk (Nov 21, 2007)

two words.....Boom Drill.....

If your gonna be doing full bore new resi, get yourself a Millwaukee boom drill attachment for your right angle... Trying to drill out a house with just a right angle drill is crazy talk...


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

I can't for the life of me understand why a guy would purposely pursue famously low-margin, fast paced work, for a notoriously fickle clientele.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> Since leaving commercial work and going into business for myself Ive been almost exclusively doing service work and small jobs with the occasional room additions and remodel work getting more and more. Now Ive got a small builder who wants to see if I would like to start doing new tract homes. Were not talking subdivisions and neighborhoods, more like a small ranch home here and there. From what I understand they are a small outfit.
> 
> Im looking for any advice here as far as gearing up to handle new homes on a semi-regular basis. Im sure service work and small jobs will still be 90% of my work, so I doubt I really need to "set up" to handle this stuff, and I already have most of the tools (I think...?) that I would need to start shuffling jobs out quick. But I'd like to get some advice on what everyone else is doing from whoever is in the new resi dept.
> 
> ...


Consider the nice margins you have doing service work.

Then consider the laughable margins in tract housing.
Then consider working for a GC.

Maybe it would be easier to shoot yourself in the foot.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Consider the nice margins you have doing service work.
> 
> Then consider the laughable margins in tract housing.
> Then consider working for a GC.
> ...



I need enough work coming in to keep a helper and myself busy....this would help.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

captkirk said:


> two words.....Boom Drill.....
> 
> If your gonna be doing full bore new resi, get yourself a Millwaukee boom drill attachment for your right angle... Trying to drill out a house with just a right angle drill is crazy talk...


Please explain, post link or picture of what Milwaukee boom drill attachment is. We use hole hawgs. Thanks


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

One of these. Good for making quick holes through rafters and saving your back.


----------



## J. Temple (Dec 30, 2011)

jw0445 said:


> One of these. Good for making quick holes through rafters and saving your back.


That's great! Thanks for the picture!


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

jw0445 said:


> One of these. Good for making quick holes through rafters and saving your back.


How much does that attchment run?


----------



## jw0445 (Oct 9, 2009)

Hairbone said:


> How much does that attchment run?


 I bought a lightly used one for $125 on Ebay many years ago if I remember correctly. I don't know what a new one costs.


----------



## Southeast Power (Jan 18, 2009)

MHElectric said:


> I need enough work coming in to keep a helper and myself busy....this would help.


Why dont you just take your helper fishing?


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

jrannis said:


> Why dont you just take your helper fishing?


 Wooah wooah wooah, hold up............are you hiring??? Cause thats right up my alley! :thumbup:

On a serious note, yes, I am very aware that new residential is a cut-throat, low margin rat race. This has not been something I have persude but rather something that has fallen into my lap. Ive taken almost every job that has come my way in an effort to become a more well-rounded electrician and a better businessman. Most of my work has been the little small piddly-ant stuff that bigger guys dont need to (or wont) touch. I feel like this opportunity is just another stepping stone along the way in growing this business. 

Service work is by far a better ballgame to play, and I still want to keep that my ultimate focus. I'm still fairly young now and if there ever was a better time to start putting more hard work into this company, I cant think of it. Nobody I've met who is successful in this line of work was able to be very picky during the early years. I bet there are plenty of guys out here who would say it's still hard to be picky even after you've been in business for a good amount of time.

Regardless, I want to work hard at what I do, I want to learn more, I want to become a more well-rounded electrician, I want to try several different types of electrical work, and most importantly I want to honor the Lord in all I do. If doing houses for a while helps me grow this company out of my van and into my garage (so to speak), Im all for it. Earning my stripes - thats how I look at most of what I do. Not everyone wants to do houses at breakneck speeds and earn smaller profits than other work, I completely understand this. I dont have enough other stuff going on right now to be able to turn something like this down. Hopefully this is just another milestone along the way.


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Don't look for a helper look for a licensed electrician. You need to duplicate yourself as quickly as possible. If you get a good guy then it frees up your time to go get the next job. I know when I started I went after everything but the cut throwt resi build market kept me out so i focused on service and replacement. My first year I did 365 one day jobs but I gained a lot of referals. Do you have any national maintenance companies you wiork with? If not I would be happy to share phone # of the half dozen I deal with,. They have a 45 day tur around on your money but I have never not been paid by these . You can always dump them later when you have lots to do or do like i do and keep them for me to run service its an easy $125.00 on most.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> Don't look for a helper look for a licensed electrician. You need to duplicate yourself as quickly as possible. If you get a good guy then it frees up your time to go get the next job. I know when I started I went after everything but the cut throwt resi build market kept me out so i focused on service and replacement. My first year I did 365 one day jobs but I gained a lot of referals. Do you have any national maintenance companies you wiork with? If not I would be happy to share phone # of the half dozen I deal with,. They have a 45 day tur around on your money but I have never not been paid by these . You can always dump them later when you have lots to do or do like i do and keep them for me to run service its an easy $125.00 on most.


Last summer I did some work for one of those national maitenance companies. It took me quite a while to get my money, about 2-3 months. I said something about needing a much faster payout, and that was the last I heard from them. Im sure they are not all like this company was, but it was frustrating calling them all the time just to get paid.

But yes, Id be more than happy to get a few of those numbers from you, it couldnt hurt to see if anything good can come out of them. Just PM them to me when you get a chance. Thanks.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

MHElectric said:


> Last summer I did some work for one of those national maitenance companies. It took me quite a while to get my money, about 2-3 months. I said something about needing a much faster payout, and that was the last I heard from them. Im sure they are not all like this company was, but it was frustrating calling them all the time just to get paid.
> 
> But yes, Id be more than happy to get a few of those numbers from you, it couldnt hurt to see if anything good can come out of them. Just PM them to me when you get a chance. Thanks.


I had one of these companies contact me, I just finished filling out their app and sent it in. You said a quick $125? For how much work? I was talking to the guy there today he was saying they select who they're going to use by price and working relationship, not sure where you're at or what they're getting for $125 but now I'm thinking I probably quoted too high to get anything. However there's no way it would be worth it for any less than I said so no loss I guess. Just have to see how it goes, I've been trying to find out about more stuff like this since traditional construction and remodeling stuff is pretty slow around me at the moment


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Btw I quoted the wrong text I was directing my question to rewire


----------



## Mr Rewire (Jan 15, 2011)

Hippie said:


> I had one of these companies contact me, I just finished filling out their app and sent it in. You said a quick $125? For how much work? I was talking to the guy there today he was saying they select who they're going to use by price and working relationship, not sure where you're at or what they're getting for $125 but now I'm thinking I probably quoted too high to get anything. However there's no way it would be worth it for any less than I said so no loss I guess. Just have to see how it goes, I've been trying to find out about more stuff like this since traditional construction and remodeling stuff is pretty slow around me at the moment


 The $125.00 is what I get to show up at the store and tell them how much more I will need.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

Mr Rewire said:


> The $125.00 is what I get to show up at the store and tell them how much more I will need.


Oh ok that sounds ok then, I was thinking that much to say relamp a fixture or something :-\ It sounded like a decent deal if they have a steady supply of work, otherwise I just wasted a bunch of time faxing their tons of paperwork back


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

Learn to live on Twinkies and Powerade. F those days.


----------



## Hippie (May 12, 2011)

bobelectric said:


> Learn to live on Twinkies and Powerade. F those days.


Ugh I do that already lol


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

In my opinion, every little bit helps. You are not the GCs slave, and if it is a smaller company you can be open and honest with them. Get a schedule of their timeframe so you know when you will be expected to be there and you can plan your service calls around those times. 

Also, be aware of the "pay when the house has sold" tactic. You should have a lawyer write up a legally binding contract that clearly states how you will be paid. Get paid throughout the job and of course the final payment on completion. Ive seen more than a few companies of reputable standing get screwed over by developers not paying saying "we are paying when the house sells". Some on top of that were even told they would only be paid 80% of the total owed. The builders said if they accept the 80% they would
Still be able to bid their jobs, if not then they would have to take them to court and never get a job through them again. 

Just have open lines of communication and put EVERYTHING into writing and go make some extra $$$ for you and a helper is what I say!


----------



## TattooMan (Feb 10, 2012)

Mr Rewire said:


> Don't look for a helper look for a licensed electrician.


Wait wait wait.....I thought you were a "licensed technician"?!?!?


----------



## kaboler (Dec 1, 2010)

I don't know what tract homes are, but I sure like huge tracts of land!!!


----------



## GWPrsqr (Apr 13, 2012)

I would want to know who the GC has been using and why they aren't using them still. I refused to work for GC's when I had my service business. I had one who suddenly remembered something important when I asked him that question and another who told me I was smart.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Figure out your best shortest spans between points and HRs. Don't be generous with the wire. Find the cheapest material you can find, Chinese hi hats, knock off ex fans, speedwire only receptacles. Install and don't look back.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

"I don't care! We are drywalling on Monday!"


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

bobelectric said:


> "I don't care! We are drywalling on Monday!"


They will come in and drywall whether your work is done or not unless someone gets there in time to stop them.


----------



## Theriot (Aug 27, 2011)

We don't have track houses here but I do have thirty one houses going on at this. Take that back just wrapped one up so thirty. All GC push and it's hard to keep up but believe it or not that's not my problem it stress. All it takes I one guy not show up for any reason and your whole weeks plans are shot because there is no spare time every hour will be accounted for. So prepare for stress. As fast as you need to go so does everyone else in the houses. Sheetrockers A/C plumber and they won't care about your wire. Covered rec, cut wires by plumbers with vent pipe. Cabinet guys not cutting out rec for hood vent or pulling wire up though islands ect. The stress will be the worst.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 20, 2007)

Trac*k*:














Trac*t*:


----------



## rrolleston (Mar 6, 2012)

My uncle had a home build in a community like that it was crazy like 30 guys working on site and first night they went to use the tub all the water went into the ceiling and the drywall came down. Drywaller's finished but plumber never finished plumbing to the tub.:laughing:


----------



## LightsOn81 (Jan 6, 2012)

Before I got in the trade I did Sheetrock and nothing was worse than the GC telling you to hang and then the next day the electrician comes in and starts cutting. MH what county in NC are you working in?


----------



## Tiger (Jan 3, 2008)

I used to make a lot of money with a GC but it was a lot of hours. I wouldn't brag about what I was making per hour. What bothered me the most was once having to temporarily cash a retirement CD to pay my suppliers for materials because the GC was slow-pay. 

If you understand that commercial/new construction is very different from residential service, needs separate accounting/tracking/pricing, it can be a good combination. In a perfect world you could work 25-35 hours/week for a GC and use the resi service for fill-in. The quick pay of the resi service would cover the materials of the slow-pay GC.

Having said that, I'd rather regrout my tile or give the dog & cat a bath together than work for a GC again. If you price resi service the same as commercial/new construction you will lose a lot of money on the resi service.


----------



## Shockdoc (Mar 4, 2010)

Theriot said:


> We don't have track houses here but I do have thirty one houses going on at this. Take that back just wrapped one up so thirty. All GC push and it's hard to keep up but believe it or not that's not my problem it stress. All it takes I one guy not show up for any reason and your whole weeks plans are shot because there is no spare time every hour will be accounted for. So prepare for stress. As fast as you need to go so does everyone else in the houses. Sheetrockers A/C plumber and they won't care about your wire. Clovers rex , cut wires by plumbers with vent pipe. Cabinet guys not cutting out rec for hood vent or pulling wire up though islands ect. The stress will be the worst.


One tool fixes all


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

LightsOn81 said:


> Before I got in the trade I did Sheetrock and nothing was worse than the GC telling you to hang and then the next day the electrician comes in and starts cutting. MH what county in NC are you working in?


Were working mostly in cumberland and hoke county. Maybe a few others nearby.


----------



## MHElectric (Oct 14, 2011)

Each house we get a little quicker. Each trip to the supply house I start finding cheaper material to use. I buy everything in bulk. I walk other houses being built after hours to pick up tricks other EC's are using. My helper is starting to get faster, and Im letting him do more.

That said, Im still open to any shortcuts, if anyone has them.


----------



## bobelectric (Feb 24, 2007)

First lesson I had was wiring before the heating guy started. He cut my home runs. Boss wasn't happy with me.


----------



## MDShunk (Jan 7, 2007)

bobelectric said:


> First lesson I had was wiring before the heating guy started. He cut my home runs. Boss wasn't happy with me.


Yeah, the biggest stuff goes in first. I always hated it when the GC's call me before the plumber or the tin knocker is done (or even started). I'm pretty good, but I don't have ESP. Drain pipe is not bendy, and the ductwork guys seldom have options. Our wire can go anywhere, so we've got all the options in the world. We rightfully should go last. The drawback is that this puts us on the critical path. If we get behind, that holds up the insulators and the cover-up inspections, and the drywallers. If you get a GC off his critical path, you're very likely to never work for him or her again.


----------



## Hairbone (Feb 16, 2011)

I can understand wanting to do these tasks the fastest and cheapest to make a profit, but after years of working commercial and my years of experience roping in the early days I just can't see myself getting involved in this racket. With the prices i have heard in my market recently, i can not see why anyone would want to get involved with trac homes, let alone have to use blue plastic boxes to make a dollar.


----------

